# Down pressure for atv plows



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a kit or somethign to use on 4 wheelers for downpressure or not? I have a 400 rancher with a 60 inch cycle country plow. Any imput would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
Matt


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

www.blackline.us they make ATV plows with downpresssure....might give you some ideas


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Elwer;373501 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a kit or somethign to use on 4 wheelers for downpressure or not? I have a 400 rancher with a 60 inch cycle country plow. Any imput would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks
> Matt


I added 80 pounds of cast iron weight to the plow frame directly behind the blade for my 300 honda. I added 200 pounds to the rear rack for ballast and now it plow like a champ. Plenty of down pressure. You may want to give that a try. Welding rod and scrap iron are probably cheaper than a new plow riggin. I could take some pics if you're interested.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Some pictures will be great!! I have to weld a near waer bar on and some new skids so i might be doin that also!! Also do anyone have a backdrage edge for a cycle counrty plow!!!
thanks 
Matt


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine is a cycle country also and once I added weight the back drag performance went up substatially. I'll shoot some pics tomorrow for ya. Give me an E-mail to send em cuz I couldn't get pictures to load on this site the last time I tried. One word of advice if you try this--this is my 2nd round of engineering this weight on the blade. The first time I welded tab directly on the back of the blade to make the weight easily removed. DON"T do this. It make the blade trip over way to easy. Putting heavier trp springs on wasn't the answer cuz then you overload other parts. The way I have it now I don't need chains on the tires and it will clear sidewalks unbeliveably well even with heavy snow. I'll be in touch!!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Railroad rail makes a great dead weight for such too. Easy to find in scrape piles.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

BOSS 550
My email is [email protected] 
thanks
Matt


----------

